# Operating theatre in I-2 hospitals



## vero123 (Jun 7, 2021)

I would like to clarify some issues regarding I-2 Group Hospital and I hope for your help.



According to the developed project, it is planned to place the operating theatres on the underground floor.



Please determine, based on the IBC Code, whether there are any restrictions on the location of operating theatres on the underground floor and if the operating theatres are located on the underground floor, will we be required to take additional requirements in terms of fire and life safety in addition to the requirements set out in Section 407?



Thanks in advance.


----------

